# Going Coyote hunting in Cali back before June 4th



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-us&vid=056 ... &GT1=42003 I guess a coyote in California tried to take a toddler from a sandbox it was in. And now they are searching for the coyote. The way they describe this coyote he sounds really bold, or not a coyote at all. Why didnt they try and kill it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't it just creepy that animals aren't afraid of people that don't hunt them? :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Isn't it just creepy that animals aren't afraid of people that don't hunt them? :shock:


Not according to LS and L.S.elitist! :shock:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

California is just plan nuts! 1/3 of the state is going to lead free bullets and we all know it is just a way of getting to the hunters and make it hard on them.


----------

